# Benutzerrechte Ubuntu NTFS



## Johannes7146 (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine 500GB Platte in meinem HTPC eingebaut. Da auf dieser bereits Daten vorhanden waren habe ich bei der Installation einfach eine neue Partition mit 30GB erstellt (ich glaub ext3 oder4) und dort das neue System (Ubuntu 11.10) installiert.
Nun würde ich gerne die Daten welche noch auf der Platte sind mit Rechten versehen, sodass nicht jeder auf irgendwelche Fotos zugreifen kann. Chown und chmod haben leider keinen Effekt. Habe dann mal ein wenig im Netz gestöbert und festellen müssen, dass dies an dem Dateiformat (NTFS) liegt.

Habe nun folgende Fragen an die Unix-Gurus hier unter euch:
- Reicht es beim mounten der Platte weitere Parameter anzugeben um Rechte zu vergeben?
- Falls nicht und ich die Platte umformatieren muss: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Fromartierung zu ändern, ohne die Daten vorher sichern zu müssen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## Bratkartoffel (18. Januar 2012)

Hi,



> - Falls nicht und ich die Platte umformatieren muss: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Fromartierung zu ändern, ohne die Daten vorher sichern zu müssen?


Nicht dass ich wüsste. NTFS und ext3/4 haben fast gar nichts gemeinsam, du wirst um den Umweg des Backups nicht rum kommen.



> - Reicht es beim mounten der Platte weitere Parameter anzugeben um Rechte zu vergeben?


Kommt darauf an, wie fein du die Rechte einstellen willst. Beim mounten kannst du die UID und GID festlegen, die gilt dann aber für alle Dateien / Ordner auf der Partition. Somit kannst du Ordner X nicht nur für Benutzer A und Ordner Y nicht nur für Benutzer B freigeben.

Mein Tip: 500 GB sind zwar schon nicht gerade wenig Daten, würde aber die Partition als ext3 komplett neu anlegen, sofern du die Platte nicht in naher Zukunft auch mit Windows betreiben willst.

Gruß,
BK


----------

